
Typeform form data breached - nickplace
From their email:<p>What happened?<p>We identified the breach at 14:00 CET on June 27th, and remedied the apparent cause of the breach at 14:30 CET on June 27th.  
We have since been performing a full forensic investigation of the incident to be certain that this cannot happen again.  The risk of reoccurrence is now deemed low enough to send out this communication.
The results that were accessed are from a partial backup dated May 3rd, 2018.  Results collected since May 3rd 2018 are therefore safe and not compromised.
======
stefans71
Just received another email from Typeform today but it seems very Phishy with
a "click here link" if you hover over the link it reads
[https://typeform.amps5.com/....](https://typeform.amps5.com/....).

They should make a public announcement or a notable media source should
confirm it. Or at least put it on their blog.

see Below:

The solution we created is a secure link which enables you to download all of
your compromised data. Please remember you'll need to log into your Typeform
account first in order to access this.

Here is the link to access your compromised data.

If you would like more information regarding this incident, please refer to
this page.

------
stefans71
Is this real? No response, publicly, from Typefoem

~~~
dharma1
It's real, I also got an email - and one (1) month money back after several
emails back and forth.

No public acknowledgement, they are probably trying to hide it from the public
aside from the customers affected.

So glad I didn't end up using Typeform for a large insurance client. Would
have had some explaining to do after this one!

They should really have encrypted the survey results

